# صب المعادن وتصنيع القطع المعدنيه وتصنيع قوالب الصب



## alkrayshe (15 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
ايها الاخوه الاعزاء من لديه معلومات او مراجع او مقاطع فديو عن صب المعادن وكيفية صناعة قوالب الصب وكيفية تصنيع اجزاء صغيره من المعدن من خلال عملية الصب وشكرا لكم ايها الاخوه *​


----------



## محمد222222 (4 أبريل 2010)

صب المعادن


----------



## محمد222222 (4 أبريل 2010)

انا مش عارف ادخل على طريقه صب المعادن


----------



## abn_butota (11 أبريل 2010)

hjf


----------



## احمد محمد عادل (23 أبريل 2010)

هناك كتب فى السوق المصرية بعنوان
1اشغال المعادن و الصياغة
2السباكة
3تشكيل المعادن
4صناعة القوالب


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (24 أبريل 2010)

عليك والمواقع الاجنبية 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ديدين (30 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم . .. 

لدي عدد لا بأس به من الفيديوهات الخاصة بالسباكة (صب المعادن) و فيديوهات خاصة بكيفية صناعة القوالب المعدنية لكن لا أدري كيف أستطيع وضعها بين يديك.
لكن بإمكانك زيارة موقع يوتيوب فإن به عدد هائل من الفيديوهات الجميلة و المفيدة جدا مثل هذه:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aKPdMosBHQ&feature=related
أو هذه:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yghtCo6oKbw&feature=related
أو هذه:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYOpODesaCM&feature=related


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (20 أغسطس 2010)

ادخل على اليوتيوب واطلب الموضوع


----------

